# OTC Diarrhea Meds? Imodium?



## angushicks (May 22, 2012)

Anyone know if it's safe to try human otc meds for diarrhea? Thanks.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

How old? How much does he/she weight? What is he being fed? How much? how often? When did this start? Any other recent issues? 

I wouldn't feel too comfortable with OTC meds, but there may be other options, depending on "why".


----------



## pmcadams (Apr 3, 2012)

No, it's really not. PetSmart and other pet supply places have otc meds but I'm not much of a fan. If the problem is caused by introducing new food or something eaten that just didn't agree with the dogs system, cooked white rice with a small amount of boiled chicken for flavor will usually clear up diarrhea in a day or two. Make sure your dog has plenty of water. Persistent diarrhea can cause dehydration and should be treated by a vet. If it was brought on by pet food, consider another food or switching to the new food in very gradual changes.


----------



## angushicks (May 22, 2012)

He's 3.5 yrs old about 70 lbs, started having very liquidy stool yesterday and I'm 90% sure it's from something he ate outside over the weekend. Otherwise he's acting fine.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Are you aware of the Diamond recalls right now? Just making sure you know about them, just in case. 

Otherwise, I agree with pmcadams and would feed a bland diet of white rice/boiled chicken for a few days to give his belly time to settle.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I asked my vet about this and she recommended pro pectalin. It is basically kao pectate for dogs. I had heard that some people were using the kao pectate for their dogs so I asked her about it and she doesn't recommend giving the kao, she told me about the pro-pec. As long as the dog is acting normal, not dehydrated, eating and drinking normally, and just has loose or soft stools, she says to go ahead and give it. This is something that you may want to discuss with your vet. Your vet may recommend something else.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'd try fasting him for 12 hours and then start feeding him boiled chicken or beef and rice and see if that settles him down first. If not, I've used Imodium pills very successfully with my dogs.

I've forgotten the dose, but Copper was about your boy's size and I think he got one pill every 12 hours, but you'd need to look it up to be sure. I hope he is doing better.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I wouldn't give an antidiahrreal (pectin, Pepto, or Immodium) unless I knew the cause was not medical. If he ate something it could make it worse. I would go with a bland diet. 

I do give Buddy Immodium several times a month because when he gets upset he gives himself cholitis.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Check this sticky out. I agree with Mika Tallulah:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-health-anatomy-physiology-breed-standard/100015-what-do-about-stomach-upsets.html


----------

